# X-Trail QR 2.5 engine knocking



## seemikee (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi ...
I'm Mike from Indonesia
I bought my brandnew X-Trail 2.5st on June 2003
This car basically fun to drive & have powerful engine

I did some modified on this car:
1. Lowering suspension with Eibach Prokit Springs -> much better handling
2. SSW SO18 Wheels 18x8JJ with Falken Tyres ES512: 235/50/R18
3. Broquet Fuel Catalyst inline+intank

I have engine knocking problem since km5000. The engine always knocking between 1000 - 2000 RPM after that becomes OK. I always using Ron91 unleaded gasoline. Nissan Authorized workshop cannot fix this problem.
They did replaced oxygen sensor & ECU, and did some adjustment and clean up the fuel system. The problem are still.
Does anybody could help me?

Does that problem above are one of the reason of Nissan RECALL Product?


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

seemikee said:


> Hi ...
> I'm Mike from Indonesia
> I bought my brandnew X-Trail 2.5st on June 2003
> This car basically fun to drive & have powerful engine
> ...


Here is my complain about knocking problem 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=101560
I think the engine was design to save fuel .. less power


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

*It's most likely the Timing Chain Tensioner*

If i'm guessing correctly, is what your hearing like "spark knock"? My 2002 Spec-V (which has the same 2.5 litre engine as the X-Trail) started to suffer from what seemed like a spark knock when it was cold in the winter time or when first started in the morning, and slowly disappeared after it was fully warmed up. After many trips to the dealer, and alot of investigation by myself amoung other Spec-V owners, the noise was diagnosed to the timing chain tensioner. After that was replaced.... purred like a kitten.


----------



## seemikee (Aug 18, 2005)

*Knocking sound is not from the Tensioner*

I'm really sure that the knocking sound is not from the tensioner problem, cause it starts knocking while I accellerate the car at any speed in 1200 - 2500rpm afterwards ok.
When I park the car and pumping the accellerate pedal around 1000-3500rpm, the knocking sound cannot reach.

Is it possible that the problem comes from knocking sensor that doesnt work well?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Seemikee,

I doubt very much that your knock sensor would be the problem:
Because the knock sensor is there as a "safety device" only and your engine is not suppose to be knocking...

You may want to read more about the knock sensor: here about half way down the page.






seemikee said:


> I'm really sure that the knocking sound is not from the tensioner problem, cause it starts knocking while I accellerate the car at any speed in 1200 - 2500rpm afterwards ok.
> When I park the car and pumping the accellerate pedal around 1000-3500rpm, the knocking sound cannot reach.
> 
> Is it possible that the problem comes from knocking sensor that doesnt work well?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I would try a full 2 tanks of higher octane gas than 91. I think that's your problem right there. the RON numbers used in asia and europe indicate less actual octane than the numbers we use here in the states...so your RON 91 is probably closer to 88-89 octane, and the QR25 loves to knock wiht lower octane gas


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

chimmike said:


> I would try a full 2 tanks of higher octane gas than 91. I think that's your problem right there. the RON numbers used in asia and europe indicate less actual octane than the numbers we use here in the states...so your RON 91 is probably closer to 88-89 octane, and the QR25 loves to knock wiht lower octane gas



You are pretty close. The 91 fuel here is around 87 ron.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

seemikee said:


> 3. Broquet Fuel Catalyst inline+intank


Sure you aren't hearing chunks of metal rattling around in your tank?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I would try a full 2 tanks of higher octane gas than 91. I think that's your problem right there. the RON numbers used in asia and europe indicate less actual octane than the numbers we use here in the states...so your RON 91 is probably closer to 88-89 octane, and the QR25 loves to knock wiht lower octane gas



*"and the QR25 loves to knock with lower octane gas"*

I've been using 87 octane in my X-T (QR25 engine) since new (now 29 k) and have not had any knock whatsoever..........

Know other X-T owners using 87 octane with zero knock.............

That being said, don't quite agree with your comment - - unless the problem only exists in the Sentra (for some reason).

P.S. tried a few tanks of higher octane to see if economy would improve, but only "marginal" improvement


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

*engine knocking*

Is it possible that the engine knocking that you are hearing isn't coming from preignition (pinging), but the bucket tappets on the QR25DE?

Under full load or hard acceleration, these can sometimes make a clattering noise in the rev range you described.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Sent you a PM with an email address. The chap I mentioned in the PM resides in Indonesia and has done a lot of work on his "set-of-wheels". He may be able to assist.

BTW, when did you install the Broquet ? Just some suggestions -

1. Remove the Broquet.
2. Use up the fuel in the tank.
3. Fill up and add "some form of octane boost" to the fuel to increase the RON. I would suggest a half tank of fuel initially. Use it up and refill another half tank, adding the octance boost during each refill.

I may be wrong, but have dumped in an octane boost in RON97 fuel. No difference in performance. 

Regards
Ken


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Note to all:

It is nice to see that people are doing searches to see what has been discussed in the past. However there is not much point in addressing comments to a user, in this case "SEEMIKEE", because he has not been on-line for a year.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Ooops .... thought it was a recent posting. Didn't check the date when it was first posted.

Ken


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

LEONGSTER said:


> Is it possible that the engine knocking that you are hearing isn't coming from preignition (pinging), but the bucket tappets on the QR25DE?
> 
> Under full load or hard acceleration, these can sometimes make a clattering noise in the rev range you described.


My XT has some tappet/valve chatter noise when cold. IT usually disappears when the engine is warm.
My SpecV with the same 2.5L would do the same thing.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I started getting some pinging (knocking ?) in the 1500-2000 rpm range and now it has become noticeable around 2500 rpm when cruising.

Wondering if the crank angle sensor or O2 sensor might have something to do with it and needs replacing ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Revhead Kev said:


> I started getting some pinging (knocking ?) in the 1500-2000 rpm range and now it has become noticeable around 2500 rpm when cruising.
> 
> Wondering if the crank angle sensor or O2 sensor might have something to do with it and needs replacing ?


What octane rating fuel are you using Kev?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

98 premium


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Revhead Kev said:


> 98 premium


Take it back to Spiro as no knocking should happen after fitting the piggy back and timing adjustment that has been done by him. I had the same problem and the idle was playing up as well. After 2 attempts it all got sorted.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

It was knocking with 98 octane and the cold air induct before the piggy-back was fitted as well, which is why I suspect something else might be wrong.

I will take it back to spiro and ask him to temporarily disconnect the piggy-back so I can have Nissan look at it with the consult while it is pinging just to check all sensors are ok I think. Then spiro can refit the piggy-back.


----------



## nnchin (Apr 22, 2014)

*Nissan X trial 2004 with LPG Conversion*

Whenever I start the engine I can hear knocking at low rpm. When I accelerate the knocking disappears and it drive smoothly. What do you think I should do? What is wrong with it. When If first purchased it, the engine was purring very nicely. Its only I had the LPG conversions and have been driving it for sometime that I hear the knocking. Anyone can help.


----------



## takumikun (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have the same problems with seemikee. Currently im using Octane 92 in my town, but if i switch to Octane 95 the noise stop. From here im suspecting the the fuel quality issue. but here is the thing, when i traveled to other small town it is not available 95 octane only available 88, since im already out of gas than what could i do.... and boom no knocking occur ? Anyone could help ?

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Keep putting 88 octane.
I m putting 87 on mine and no knocking(ron 91),i ve tried 91 octane and saw no difference, well 0.10$ per litre more was the only difference.


----------



## takumikun (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok ill tried putting 88 and see what will happens again.

Regards


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe your regular gas station has a problem with its tanks or they are using a super cheap supplier? I would bet their premium and reg fuels do not come from the same refinery. What country are you in? and what brand of gasoline?


----------

